# Atmos enabled speaker recommendations!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

As I continue to plan my home theater system, an epiphany struck me. The Marantz SR7009 I am purchasing is Dolby Atmos certified. In addition, the Kliptsch Reference RF-7 5.1 system can be configured with an additional two Atmos enabled speakers bringing about one of the recommended Atmos configurations of 7.1.2. My conclusion: GO ATMOS!

I would appreciate any Atmos enabled (not in-ceiling) speaker recommendations.

Thanks all!

Matthew


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

In ceiling would be my recommendation. The teeny driver in the def tech version that sits on their main speakers seems to be a bit underwhelming maybe. One would do better with ceiling mount speakers that tend to reproduce sound in a way similar to the Atmos theaters.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

to make this worth while go with in-ceiling speakers.... there is some good options out there for this. Sonny had some in walls for sale...


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

fschris said:


> to make this worth while go with in-ceiling speakers.... there is some good options out there for this. Sonny had some in walls for sale...


Thanks for the confirmation. This is a confirmation as everyone I have spoken/text with has said that with the exception of one. I now how to figure out which two speakers to purchase. The Kliptsch in-ceilings I looked at on their website were $1,000 each! This is way out of my league. I need suggestions that balance quality with price and any you may provide would be greatly appreciated.

Matthew


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

MLGamer said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. This is a confirmation as everyone I have spoken/text with has said that with the exception of one. I now how to figure out which two speakers to purchase. The Kliptsch in-ceilings I looked at on their website were $1,000 each! This is way out of my league. I need suggestions that balance quality with price and any you may provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Matthew


you dont need to go crazy spending all that money... 

How about http://www.parts-express.com/cat/coaxial-full-range-speakers/32 ??

http://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-8004-8-coaxial-speaker--290-378


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

fschris said:


> you dont need to go crazy spending all that money...
> 
> How about http://www.parts-express.com/cat/coaxial-full-range-speakers/32 ??
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/goldwood-gw-8004-8-coaxial-speaker--290-378


Agreed - Many people are over-thinking the height speaker requirements for Atmos in my opinion. No reason to spend a bunch of money there. Find a decent 8-inch coaxial speaker and you'll be set. I'm using these from HTD with great results so far:

http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-purpose/MP-R80-ceiling-speakers

I do recommend something with a pivoting tweeter as it can help with off-axis response.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

hi... don't mind ....? MLGamer , if your ceiling is not high... its better for you on the direction of Dolby enabled speakers. as you might experience *unnatural sound firing downwards due to short distance.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

First of all, Merry Christmas! I hope you all have a blessed New Year as well. I received a GREAT deal on the Klipsch CDT-5800-C II which is the in-ceiling counterpart to my Klipsch RF-7 II home theater system. The original price is $400. I received a bid from an authorized Klipsch dealership offering me TWO for $389! My mind is made up now. Merry Christmas Matthew!!!


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

uhmm... Merry Christmas to you too... uhmm great buy... may objects from Atmos give you great experience.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

suphawut said:


> uhmm... Merry Christmas to you too... uhmm great buy... may objects from Atmos give you great experience.


LOL...I see your confusion as I had said no in-ceiling speakers before; however, after researching on the Dolby website, I found they recommend in-ceiling as the optimal ATMOS setup. Thanks for your feedback and happy holidays.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

yup this is all consumers including me always heading to the main direction n overlook. you are not wrong dude. for best immerse result.. but however... lol... if u got the more indepth detail you will understand me... anyway no point debating n close this topic for a better topic ahead... 
regards.


----------

